# travelling down to cornwall -stopovers near M%



## 99900 (Jul 5, 2006)

we are going down to cornwall in the next two days-from leeds down the motorways-Does anyone know of motorhome friendly stops where we could break our journey -not too far from the M5 between birmingham and bristol or taunton -and yes we will be arriving late?thanks for all information

Phil ( mountain wolf)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Have you thought of motorways service areas ? The one at Bridgewater ( Moto/ Junction 24 of M5) offers overnight parking for £8 for vehicle. There is another good service area at Strensham ( near the exit for the M50, south of Worcester) which I suspect would do the same.

G


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

How about stopping at Cornish Farm, run by Eddie and Lyn of Vanbitz
Just off the M5 at Taunton the site has excellent facilities. Have a look on their website http://www.cornishfarm.com/


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Enjoy yourselves, not sure where you are going but the weather is absolutely magnificent down here at the moment, crystal clear sunshine and everything looks wonderful. It is in the bit we are in anyway but bring your heater last night we had a FROST - a what!!!!


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

take a look at this post Motorhome Facts Forum Index -> Wild Camping Spots / MH Friendly Parking -> SOUTH OF bristol


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

also take a look at http://www.transportcafe.co.uk/cafelist.html


----------



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

chapter said:


> also take a look at http://www.transportcafe.co.uk/cafelist.html


Thats a very interesting link Chapter, we are travelling south enroute to France on January 2nd, we may stop over at one of these places. Let you know if we do.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

CORNWALL NORTH OR SOUTH ???? IF SOUTH LOOK AT LINK AND LOOK AT BOTTLENECK INN


----------



## 99900 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks to you all for the really good information-we are going to looe

Mountain wolf


----------



## Denboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello Mountain Wolf,
As a regular traveller between Cornwall and the North Midlands I recommend the Poachers Pocket Inn which is approx 4 miles south of Wellington in Somerset on the A 38 . ( left hand side travelling south )---- exit junction 26 going south.Landlord Graham has an adequate little Caravan Club CL behind the pub with hard standing and electric, toilet emptying facility . You can use the wc in the pub during opening hours.
The beauty of this site is the 20 yard walk between your van and the bar/restaurant which is typical country pub with a nice menu.
Fees are £8.00 inc. hook up.
I have used this pub as a commercial traveller, and more latterly as a motor caravanner for 20 years.

Another possibility is the Canal Marina at Bridgewater but I have yet to try it .
It is said to be within walking distance of the town and offers electric hook up and has no requirement to belong to either of the clubs as far as I know . 
Happy travelling

Denboy


----------



## Denboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello Mountain Wolf,

Sorry I omitted this info :

Phone no. Poachers Pocket 01823 672286

They have a web page , just tap in Poachers Pocket Devon--- it's actually in Devon but near Wellington Somerset.

Denboy


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i'm heading for looe for new year but i'm only traveling from bristol


----------

